# Multiple Transitions



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

For those of us with kids, Spring Break has just come and gone, and this time of year brings lots of changes. The seasonal shift brings transitions for the fisherman as well. Most of the time when we talk about transitions in fishing, it's a discussion about fish moving from one type of structure to another. The vast majority of the time fishing is about patterns: structure, water depth, tide movement and water temperature. This time of year is different. In the spring, patterns are almost non-existent, and if you do find one, it's sure to change quickly. For example, Capt. Doug Russell recently noted that a three-inch tide change turned what had been a consistent trout location into a desert. The spring transition is much more about an angler practicing flexibility, constantly changing areas and approaches, than fish changing structures.

Right now our guides are making more moves than usual in a day. Where they found fish yesterday is more likely to produce a zero today than multiple keepers. The slightest changes in tide level, wind direction and speed as well as water temperature can mean starting from scratch. This idea of transitioning applies to feeding times as well. The bite can change drastically from day to day. According to Capt. Steve Boldt, there are no patterns right now. We all know what we mean when we say grinding; you're not on a pattern and consistency seems to be impossible. Spring is all about the grind. A constant transitioning of approach is essential. Moving regularly, reading the water, and refusing to give up are the skills it takes to be successful this time of year. 

Our wade fishing trips are starting the day with top water baits but usually end up throwing everything they carry. In the spring everything is an option. Changing colors, types of lures and their sizes along with multiple jig head sizes can make the difference between finding fish and going home empty. Today was the perfect example. Capt. John Wyatt put his group on a trout bite but said the fish wouldn't look at a top water bait. A soft plastic in a motor oil color was the ticket. They caught two over sized redfish, but slot fish were just hard to find. 

When you get in the boat make sure your eyes are open to what's happening around you and keep your mind open as well. More than likely you will need to make multiple changes to be successful.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Awesome Epic Day with Capt. Harold Dworaczyk*

Awesome day on the flats with veteran guide Harold Dworaczyk @bay_flats_lodge #mirrorlure #flatsfishing #saltwaterfishing @es_custom_boats Harold Dworaczyk

The Richard K. party of 9 split up 3 boats today with Capt. Jason Wagenfehr, Steven Boldt and Harold Dworaczyk. Prospects look really solid for the next few days, especially with temperatures dropping tonight.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*FQ1 Thank You!*

We want to thank all our guests this past first quarter and look forward to even busier FQ2. The lodge couldn't do it without the support of the entire staff. Thank you!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

We greatly appreciate the business and support from our returning and new guests this year. I was pleased to see many familiar faces and meet some new ones. Weâ€™re very grateful for the increase in business this year as we extend a heartfelt thank you to each and every customer, guide, staff member and management team. Thank you!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Help Wanted*

Thank You!


----------

